# Newbie looking for some direction



## JJBrawn (Aug 15, 2017)

I've been having my MD give me Testosterone Cypionate but only 1cc every 2 weeks - not getting any gains. He's a good guy, but he's not comfortable going any higher. 

I keep hitting dead ends and finding people I just know I can't trust - 
Looking for some help - someone I could talk to. 

Anyone?


----------



## motown1002 (Aug 15, 2017)

Sorry, but 1cc every two weeks isn't going to produce gains.  Doc is going to prescribe TRT.


----------



## JJBrawn (Aug 15, 2017)

By the way, I've been in the gym for 30 months now, working with a trainer, most of my life in the gym before the trainer, but I'm just not getting the gains and cuts I'm after. The T is all I've tried, but I am ready to try a cycle and see what I can achieve. Just don't know where to look and how to know if what I find is for real - any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## JJBrawn (Aug 15, 2017)

So - what do I do - I have no idea where to turn - can you head me in the right direction?

thanks!


----------



## motown1002 (Aug 15, 2017)

This isn't a source board my friend, but provide your stats, diet, workout, and goals, and you will get some help.  

You said you only tried T, is that the 125/150mg a week you described in your first post?  If that's true, you should be doing a ton more research here on the subject.  Lots a great info and peeps out here.  Read the stickys if you haven't.


----------



## snake (Aug 15, 2017)

What did your blood work look like at 100 mg EOW?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 15, 2017)

JJBrawn said:


> So - what do I do - I have no idea where to turn - can you head me in the right direction?
> 
> thanks!



Your problem isn't from not doing enough steroids. Your trainer probably sucks and doesn't have you doing the proper things. And/Or your diet is not optimal. And/or you are being impatient.


----------



## NoQuarter (Aug 16, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Your problem isn't from not doing enough steroids. Your trainer probably sucks and doesn't have you doing the proper things. And/Or your diet is not optimal. And/or you are being impatient.



Exactly!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 16, 2017)

Oh boy...

Fire your trainer. Why pay someone who you are unsatisfied with?


----------



## Nonamerequired (Aug 19, 2017)

Whatever you do stay away from Napsgear they scammed me with a bunch of fake test and dbol.


----------



## Kos (Aug 20, 2017)

JJBrawn said:


> I've been having my MD give me Testosterone Cypionate but only 1cc every 2 weeks - not getting any gains. He's a good guy, but he's not comfortable going any higher.




If you can afford it, look around for Men's hormone clinics in your area. They're more expensive than a Family doc with insurance, but you could easily get scripted 200mg/week or more, plus an AI and HCG. 

That should make you feel better and help with gains - as long as your diet and training are in check. Then if you still aren't satisfied, maybe look into cycling.


----------



## Ironcrusher (Aug 22, 2017)

From the sounds of it, the trainer needs to go!! You need to do a little more reading on the site. Gain a little knowledge before someone sticks you with the wrong stuff.


----------

